# my DIY tank



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi,

Here's a link to my diy stand and decoration thread (in dutch) but fo those who like to view pictures have fun








load warning btw


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

here's a pic from the tank in the current state for those who are too lazy


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

looks great







what did you use for the background. Also are those little terrariums underneath to house what?


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

that is the sickest tank i seen. Man show me some picks when u get it runnin. Wish I was a handy man to build. Good Job dude.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

NegativeCamber said:


> looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup terrariums for gecko's, cornsnakes, agama agama's and some skinks

and i used this for the background(s):










I don't know how that's called in english







but it's great stuff to work with !



Curley said:


> that is the sickest tank i seen. Man show me some picks when u get it runnin. Wish I was a handy man to build. Good Job dude.
> [snapback]957099[/snapback]​


thnx


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

sweet man i wish u knew what it was called in english....

oh well how hard was it to make????


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

that's a bitchen tank you got. Man to bad I cant read Dutch..


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

werdna said:


> sweet man i wish u knew what it was called in english....
> 
> oh well how hard was it to make????
> [snapback]957120[/snapback]​


i started the whole project Jan 25 2005... that hard hehe actually it's not that hard but it's really time consuming to get it "right"


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

what is it like expansion foam?????


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

hiphopn said:


> what is it like expansion foam?????
> [snapback]957139[/snapback]​


yup it expands several times,, it's used for isolation in houses or whatever you want to fill up


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

sweet man i really wish i new what that was is it like a styrafoam spray????


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

is it sanitary for aquariums?


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

werdna said:


> sweet man i really wish i new what that was is it like a styrafoam spray????
> [snapback]957146[/snapback]​


it's yellow foam and in the dry proces it expands 3 - 4 times and creates "funny" figures wich can be cutted in the shape you wish. I googled my ass off but... i can't help ya on this one except for some description..

Here is what it looks like without paint.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)




----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Very nice, how long until it's all done?


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

JAC said:


> Very nice, how long until it's all done?
> [snapback]960127[/snapback]​


i hope in 4 - 5 weeks


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

the stuff is called spray foam in english.

and very nice frans!


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

awesome, you jsut gave me some ideas for tank design. i did some research on spray foam and it is completely safe for aquarium use (when dry). there are even ones that have black foam.


----------



## galland (Nov 7, 2003)

You can buy the foam at Home Depot or Lowe's. It is called "Great Stuff". Make sure you buy the expandable type and not the non-expandable for window and door installation.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

That is an awesome idea. That just gave me all kinds of ideas. 
It looks like in your tank you have an overflow, correct?


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

BigChuckP said:


> That is an awesome idea. That just gave me all kinds of ideas.
> It looks like in your tank you have an overflow, correct?
> [snapback]960593[/snapback]​


there's no overflow .. for filtration i use a pond high pressure filter for 2500 Liters .. www.convert-me.com/en for the conversion hehe


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

wow man thats sick







plz post some pics when your done. i cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## kojib (Sep 17, 2004)

I realize its still empty, meaning they piranhas haven't been in it yet, but do you think it will hold up against them? Mine basically gnaws on everything that isn't stone in his tank...It looks awesome btw, I'm just wondering if it'll hold up. What did you coat it with?


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Im thinking of doing something similar because i would like to hide all the heaters, filters, and such. In this picture of your tank Click Me there is an area behind the foam. Is that where you have your pond filter and heaters? If not how are you concealing them? Thanks.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

kojib said:


> I realize its still empty, meaning they piranhas haven't been in it yet, but do you think it will hold up against them? Mine basically gnaws on everything that isn't stone in his tank...It looks awesome btw, I'm just wondering if it'll hold up. What did you coat it with?
> [snapback]962513[/snapback]​


I first used the _"great stuff"_ coated it twice with concrete, painted it and now i'll add a 2 components polyester layer. IMO that would prevent the p's from destroying it hehe.. even without the polester layer atm it's rockhard











BigChuckP said:


> Im thinking of doing something similar because i would like to hide all the heaters, filters, and such. In this picture of your tank Click Me there is an area behind the foam. Is that where you have your pond filter and heaters? If not how are you concealing them? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that area is the biggest i created i have 2 more smaller compartiments where i'll put the heaters and stuff.

For more details (pictures) Clicke me

LOAD WARNING!!


----------

